# S14 Kouki front end conversion for fastback 240



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

i was wondering is there anyone who has had a Kouki S14 front end put on the 240sx fastback, because I want to do that and i was wondering if anyone has any photos so i can get an idea, the S15 is just too expensive, thanks.


----------

